# Canadian province wants to double its immigration numbers by 2020



## Tez1

I always find these type of things puzzling.. You often hear "Austrailia is crying out for IT people" or "you would have no problems with canada".. however when i have actually tried to find such schemes and programs they don't exist. I have some of the most desirable skills in IT and 10 years exp but when i looked at canada a few years back i was told its a 4 year wait to get your application reviewed and to not bother with medical check as it will expire before they read it. 

Where is this 'fast-track' or attractive programme? I'm here come and get me lol


----------

